# Do Amazon Prime Video Channels Appear in the Program Guide



## DwayneM (Oct 29, 2019)

Do Amazon Prime Video Channels (channels, not streaming content) appear in the Program Guide or does the Program Guide only contain the OTA channels? .


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

DwayneM said:


> Do Amazon Prime Video Channels (channels, not streaming content) appear in the Program Guide or does the Program Guide only contain the OTA channels? .


Only OTA


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Something like Amazon Recast would be closer to what you're looking for. While not integrated into the OTA guide, they're only one button press away from your OTA guide (which has no subscription cost like Tivo).

But the Tivo channel guide does have Tivo Plus (ironic applause).


----------

